# Martin Johnson Heade painting? help...



## patrick129 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi!

I came accross this painting from Martin Johnson Heade on ebay... does anyone know more about him? Do you think its a fake ? It looks quite real to me... if anybody studied Heade, could you please let me know?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/172131468981?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 

THANKS

Patrick


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I wouldn't know if it was real or not and haven't studied him but I found this information:

Martin Johnson Heade was a prolific American painter known for his salt marsh landscapes, seascapes, and depictions of tropical birds, as well as lotus blossoms and other still lifes.
Born: August 11, 1819, Lumberville, Pennsylvania, United States
Died: September 4, 1904, St. Augustine, Florida, United States
Patrons: Henry Flagler
Periods: Luminism, Hudson River School
Known for: Painting, Landscape painting, Still life

website all about him

welcome to the site


----------

